# is this paph insigne Harefield Hare ?



## sastry (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi
This is given to me as Paph.insigne Harfield Hare, please let me know whether it is standard insigne or the clone
Thank you 
sastry


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 26, 2018)

That is not HH.


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2018)

Agree with ozpaph, not HH.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 26, 2018)

And I thought it was Harefield Hall? Still not it though.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2018)

No,unless it is the size of your hand!


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes, it should be Harefield Hall, not Hare, but no change, not it.


----------



## sastry (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi
thank you all for confirming 
sastry


----------

